# Murray County Buck



## cmchance404 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my 2011 buck


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice One! Looks like one of those older guys who might not have grown a gigantic rack, but a great trophy none the less.

Congratulations!


----------



## cmchance404 (Sep 1, 2013)

He was a older buck that we had trail cam pictures of and had a bigger rack the year before we guessed him at 4 and a half years


----------



## cmchance404 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 1, 2013)

very nice..the picture with him n the truck makes his body look BIG..
Congrats..


----------



## julian faedo (Sep 1, 2013)

nice one


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 1, 2013)

Fine buck. Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Fine buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## cmchance404 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys hoping to take another big boy this year cant wait for the 14th


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Sep 5, 2013)

Pretty buck


----------



## saw tooth (Nov 10, 2013)

congrats great buck


----------

